# Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Januar 2007)

@ All

Hier mal wieder was neues aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne.

Ist so eine Art Forellenpuff für Meeresfische.
Wer also keine Lust auf Rockfishing oder Bootsangeln hat,der
kann zu solch einer Anlage fahren ( meist im Süden Japans ) und dort sein Glück probieren.
Maximale Angelzeit 7 Stunden,Stunde kostet 10 Euro.
Leihruten und Köder aller Art werden ebenfalls angeboten,sowie die spätere Zubereitung im hauseigenen
Restaurant,oder filitiert und  gekühlt  verpackt für zu Hause.
Was will man mehr.
Angebot an Fischen richtet sich je nach Saisonbedingtem Vorkommen.
2 Becken gibt es,1 Kleinfische und 1 für die etwas Größeren bis max.1,50m.
Auch hat man begonnen eine Nachzuchtstation aufzubauen,diese ist aber nur für die Brassenartigen.


Na dann viel Spaß !!!!


Der   STF   :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Genauso stelle ich mir "Meeresangeln" vor.................

Puuuuuh, mich grausts............................


----------



## MefoProf (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Tja was soll man dazu noch sagen, aber hier zu Lande gibt es anscheinend ja auch genug Leute, die es schön finden, an einem Forellenpuff direkt an der Autobahn zu fischen #d.


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

mag sone forellenpuffs und so auch garnet.
das is doch kein angeln mehr#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Geht auch anders:
Klick>>

Bin zwar auch nicht gerade der Spezialist in Sachen Forellensee, da war ich vor Ort ,war klasse und so gar nicht "puffmäßig".

Ich denke es ist auch was anderes ob son "Puff" im Binnenalnd für viele eine unkomplizierte Angelmöglichkeit darstellt ode rob man sowas beim Erresangeln will (so mit Bootfahren, Hauch von Abenteuer und so..) - kann man in meinen Augen nicht so unbedingt vergleichen.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Wär doch mal ´ne Idee wert,sowas bei uns an der 
deutschen Küste einzurichten,so auf Dorsch und Co....|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  :g


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Wär doch mal ´ne Idee wert,sowas bei uns an der
> deutschen Küste einzurichten,so auf Dorsch und Co....|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Der  STF  :g


dann eher mit meerforellen.
dann fang ich wenigstens mal eine im meer|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Oh graus, soweit isses schon... Die Spinnen, die Japaner!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

was ist das denn!wie angeln in ner Lachsfarm:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Brrr schrecklich... :v


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

ich find das gar nicht "echt geil" ... |uhoh:
aber jedem das seine :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Nun mal Butter bei die Fische  aber sachlich )

In einen Forellenpuff wird gegangen,die Japaner haben nun ´nen Puff für Meeresfische gemacht,wo bitte ist das Problem.
Puff bleibt Puff egal was darin umher schwimmt.

Ich glaube es gibt wenige unter uns ,die noch nie in einem
Forellenpuff geangelt haben.

Außerdem was spricht dagegen,wenn man nicht in den natürlichen Kreislauf der Fische eingreift,sondern für diese 
Anlage nachgezüchtete Fischarten verwendet.

Ich denke dies verringert ungemein den Schaden an der Natur und diesen Aspekt sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen.

Sollte mal ´nen Denkanstoß sein.


Der   STF


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

ja wie ich schon sagte ... jedem das seine ... :m
vielleicht ist ja son Forellepuff noch etwas erträglicher weil es mehr oder weniger darunter auch noch nette(re) Naturgewässer gibt , aber in sonem Netzkäfig zu Angeln .... ich weiß ja nicht ... #d
mit dem Meer verbinde ich doch immer noch irgendwie ein schönes Naturerlebnis ganz gleich ob beim Waten am Strand, beim Kleinbootangeln oder auch mal mit netten boardies aufm Kutter ... :m ... auch wenn es mal ohne Fisch endet #h


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Naja, das ist ja eigentlich nichts neues. Speziell für den Silberlachs ist das in gesamt Kanada so. Die werden auch eingesetzt um dann nach 4 Jahren an der selben Stelle die Gelüste der Sportangler zu befriedigen.

Oder in den USA bspw. werden Junglachse in Gewässern ausgesetzt, in denen sie gar nicht laichen können. Sie kommen aber nach ihrer Zeit im Meer dennoch genau dahin zurück um genagelt zu werden. Das Fishing Hole in Homer ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Sie kommen aber nach ihrer Zeit im Meer dennoch genau dahin zurück um genagelt zu werden. Das Fishing Hole in Homer ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür...



Is ja pervers |muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> ... nicht laichen können. Sie kommen aber nach ihrer Zeit im Meer dennoch genau dahin zurück um genagelt zu werden. Das Fishing Hole in Homer ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür...


#r 
Wir hatten doch schon mal einen Fisch-Nagler!


----------



## Leif (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Hi.

Na ich finde, die haben ne Marktlücke dicht gemacht.
Ich habe mal von Anlagen in Asien gehört in den man mit ganz kleinen Ruten auf Krebse angelt.


----------



## muchti (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

*mal ganz im ernst...bei den bildern aus japan stellt sich mir die frage wieviele fische dort wohl im becken gehältert werden (vielleicht stehts ja im artikel aber meine kiste spricht kein japanisch)...also lang und breit ist es ja nicht kann also nur auf tiefe gehen wenn man ein paar kubikmeter zusammen bekommen möchte...*
*entweder erschlägt man die fische mit dem eigenen blei bei jedem wurf (wenn man überhaupt von werfen sprechen kann) oder da schwimmen nur 6 fische drinne...i behaupte mal dass so ziemlich jeder forellenteich in deutschland ein besseres ambiente vorweisen kann...*
*außerdem wofür braucht man dort überhaupt ´ne angel...´ne schnur mit 10m länge sollte doch wohl reichen oder wird der fisch zum drillen nach draussen gesetzt??*

*i möchte die idee hier auf keinen fall schlecht machen...sicher eine möglichkeit die schwindenden ressourcen besser an den angler zu bringen aber dann doch etwas ausgefeilter und fischfreundlicher*


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Könnte mir das ganze noch vorstellen das z.B. ne kleine Bucht mit nem Netzt dichtgemacht wird und diese dann halt wie wie im Forellenpuff besetzt wird .

Hätte den gleichen effekt , wäre ein wenig größer und vor allem auch natürlicher .


----------



## maesox (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Sea Puff,so ´ne Art Forellen Puff für Meeresfische,Made in Japan ;echt Geil !!!*

Haben die auch ein Becken in dem man Hochsee-Schleppen kann ????|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------

